# Problema con sistema PAL en TV LG Modelo M2450D



## jolypc (Ago 22, 2012)

Saludos colegas del foro:

Les escribo estas líneas para realizarles esta consulta:

Resulta que he importado un televisor de España a Cuba pero estoy teniendo dificultades con el sistema PAL, en Cuba se usa el NTSC. Este televisor fue elegido de un catalogo donde aparece que era multisitema; pero no es así, es PAL multinorma.

Necesito saber si existe alguna manera de cambiarlo a sistema NTSC o de otro modo si alguien posee algun esquema o diagrama de conversión de señal RF NTSC aire a PAL.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2012)

Además de la norma Pal , si el televisor es moderno seguramente sea solo TDT , con lo cual no sintonizará  canales de aire convencionales.

Saludos !


----------



## jolypc (Ago 22, 2012)

DOSMETROS, gracias por contestar, el televisor es moderno pero sintoniza la señal de canales de aire; no con la calidad esperada pero se visualiza a color pero sin audio. 
La antena disponible se prueba en otros televisores convensionales antiguos y la visualización es bastante buena.

De todos modos le pongo el link al manual de usuario del televisor por si he pasado por alto algún detalle.
http://www.lg.com/es/soporte-producto/lg-M2450D-PZ


----------



## miguelus (Ago 22, 2012)

Buenas noches jolypc

Lo que comentas acerca que lo vés en color es algo extraño ya que lo normal es que veas la imagen en Blanco y Negro ya que la frecuencia de la portadora de color es distinta en PAL y en NTSC, lo de no recibir el sonido es lo normal ya que la diferencia de entre las portadoras de Audio y Video es distinta, 5,5Mhz en PAL y 4,5Mhz en NTSC.
Viendo el manual, en su página 23 hace referencia a un menú donde puedes seleccionar el país
pero en la página 28 únicamente hace referencia a SECAM y las distintas versiones del sistema PAL, mira por los menús a ver si encuentras algo en lo referente a la configuración del TV.

Sal U2


----------



## analogico (Ago 22, 2012)

jolypc dijo:


> Saludos colegas del foro:
> 
> Les escribo estas líneas para realizarles esta consulta:
> 
> ...



me parece que lo multisistema son los conectores analogicos de video
por lo tanto si tienes una videocasetera o un tv  mas antiguo puedes  sintonizar con ellos
y conectar a tu tv nuevo con un cable rca


----------



## miguelus (Ago 22, 2012)

analogico dijo:


> me parece que lo multisistema son los conectores analogicos de video
> por lo tanto si tienes una videocasetera o un tv  mas antiguo puedes  sintonizar con ellos
> y conectar a tu tv nuevo con un cable rca




Buenas noches analogico.

Pues va a ser que no, la entrada RCA es en "Video Base" con lo cual si la señal de Video es NTSC seguiremos con el mismo problema, el Audio sí que nos servirá ya que estará separado pero no así la señal de Video, el Video lo veríamos en Blanco y Negro, la frecuencia de Cuadro sería de 60Hz pero el Monitor lo sincronizaría sin problema.
La solución pasa por descomponer la señal NTSC en sus componentes básicas (RGB + los Sincronismos V y H).

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2012)

Un transcoder-conversor vale 10 dólares

http://electronica.mercadolibre.com.ar/conversor-pal-ntsc

Saludos !


----------



## tiago (Ago 22, 2012)

jolypc dijo:


> Saludos colegas del foro:
> 
> Les escribo estas líneas para realizarles esta consulta:
> 
> ...



Si que me extraña, aquí los televisores hace tiempo que para el sistema son automáticos, y por supuesto incluyen el NTSC, desde la época de pantalla CRT. Lo digo porque hace ya años, estuve trabajando en un comercio de electrodomésticos y todas las TV tenian la opción "Auto".

Los LG tienen un menú muy extravagante, pero esta vez me han dejado "frito"

¿Donde lo compraste?     ...   Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Ago 22, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches analogico.
> 
> Pues va a ser que no, la entrada RCA es en "Video Base" con lo cual si la señal de Video es NTSC seguiremos con el mismo problema, el Audio sí que nos servirá ya que estará separado pero no así la señal de Video, el Video lo veríamos en Blanco y Negro, la frecuencia de Cuadro sería de 60Hz pero el Monitor lo sincronizaría sin problema.
> La solución pasa por descomponer la señal NTSC en sus componentes básicas (RGB + los Sincronismos V y H).
> ...



según el manual las entradas analógicas se pueden cambiar de pal a ntsc

el conversor que venden en mercadolibre  es para convertir las entradas analogicas  a pal o ntsc  no es rf por lo que tampoco sirve para sintonizar la tv


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2012)

analogico dijo:


> según el manual las entradas analógicas se pueden cambiar de pal a ntsc
> 
> el conversor que venden en mercadolibre es para convertir las entradas analogicas a pal o ntsc no es rf por lo que tampoco sirve para sintonizar la tv


 
Claro , tenés que "operar" la tele y metérselo dentro 

Saludos !


----------

